# Ampelschaltung Interface



## hazzard02 (22. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe bereits nach einem ähnlichen Thema gesucht aber nichts gefunden.

Es geht sich um folgendes:

Die tage habe ich mit ein Interface bestellt, dass 2 analoge Ein- und Ausgänge hat, sowie 5 digitale Ein- und 8 digitale Ausgänge.

Ich habe mit überlegt eine Ampelschaltung aufzubauen und diese mit Hilfe des Interfaces und einem kleinen VBA Programm anzusteuern. Leider habe weis ich nicht wie ich mit den digitalen Ausgängen umzugehen habe. Mit analogen Ausgängen kenne ich mich bereits aus. Bei diesen muss ich nur die Ausgangsspannung anpassen, um die Ampeln (Dioden) anzusteuern.

Kann mir jemand erklären ob eine einfache Ampelschaltung mit diesem Interface möglich ist und wenn ja, wie ich mit den digitalen Ausgängen umzugehen habe.

Vielen Dank im vorraus.

Martin


----------



## WaGutSo (22. Januar 2007)

Hallo Martin,

da müsste man schon mehr über das Interface wissen (Datenblatt). 
Mit welcher Rechnerschnittstelle soll die Ansteuerung erfolgen 
(RS 232, Druckerport oder USB).

Viele Grüße
Walter Gutermann


----------



## hazzard02 (22. Januar 2007)

Das Interface ist ein "USB Experiment Interface" K8055_VM110 von Velleman.

Auszug Datenblatt:

"    *  Eigenschaften: Separater Eingangs-/Ausgangstest
    * Zähler-Funktion bei Eingängen 1 und 2 mit anpassbarer Entprellung
    * Säulendiagramm
    * 5 digitale Eingänge (0 = GND, 1 = offen. Test-Tasten auf der Platine)
    * 2 analoge Eingänge mit Option für Dämpfung und Verstärkung (interner Test +5 V vorgesehen)
    * 8 digitale Ausgangsschalter mit offenem Kollektor (max. 50 V/100 mA, LED-Anzeige auf der Platine)
    * 2 analoge Ausgänge (0 bis 5 V, Ausgangswiderstand 1k5) oder PWM 0 bis 100 % "offener Kollektor"-Ausgang (max. 40 V/100 mA. LED Anzeige auf der Platine)
    * Allgemeine Konvertierungszeit: 20 ms pro Befehl. "


----------



## Jacka (22. Januar 2007)

Hi!

Schau mal hier unter den Link:
http://www.velleman.de/downloads/files/downloads/k8055_dll_2_001.zip
Dort kannst du dir die DLL mit entsprechender Anleitung runterladen. Beispielprogramm ist auch enthalten.

Viele Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## hazzard02 (22. Januar 2007)

Danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort.

Also ich denke an der Programmierung sollte es nun nicht scheitern. Aber Probleme könnte ich bei der Hardware bekommen. 

Also wenn ich z.B. kleine Miniaturglühlampen als Ampellichter verwenden möchte, wie schließe ich diese an das Interface an und was ist der unterschied zwischen digitalen und analogen Anschlüssen?

Wir hatte damals in der Schule ein simples Interface mit einigen analogen Ausgängen, die man entweder Ein oder Aus stellen konnte. Bei meinem Interface jetzt wird die Spannungsversorgung der analogen Ausgänge über den Code gesteuert.

Ich habe leider aber gar keine Ahnung, wie ich selbst ein einfaches Miniaturlicht an den analogen Ausgang meines Interfaces anschließen soll. Wenn ich das Voltometer dran klemme, zeigt mir dieses auch Spannung an, aber wenn ich die Leuchte anklemme, bleibt diese aus. Was mache ich also falsch. Was muss ich beachten.

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## sharp_freak (23. Januar 2007)

Hi!

Der Unterschied zwischen Digitalausgang und Analogausgang ist der das du bei den Digitalausg. ein bzw aus (High/Low) schalten kannst. 
Die Interfacekarte in deinem Fall kann kann 50V/100mA schalten.
Das heißt das ein Digitalerausgang für dich nur ein Schalter ist und du die Glühlampe extra Versorgen musst.

Bei den Analogausgängen kannst du die Ausgangsspannung in dem fall von 0V - 5V regeln.
Dadurch kannst du die Glühlampe direkt anschließen (vorausgesetzt sie benötigt nich mehr als 5V).


Ich hoffen ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.


fg Markus


----------



## hazzard02 (23. Januar 2007)

Danke erstmal Markus für die Beschreibung der Unterschiede Digital-/Analogausgänge. Dies ist soweit verstanden.

Es sind mir jedoch erneut 2 Fragen aufgekommen:

1) Ich dann die Analogausgänge per mitgeliefertem Computerprogramm ansteuern und die Spannung von 0-5 V anlegen. Wenn ich ein Messgerät anschließe, dann zeigt mir dieses auch, dass z.B. 5 V Spannung auf den Ausgängen anliegen. Wenn ich dann wiederrum eine kleine Glühlampe (max. 5V) anschlließe, tut sich überhaupt nichts. Was habe ich also falsch gemacht?

2) Das die digitalen Ausgänge als Schalter funktionieren habe ich theoretisch verstanden ( so schwer ist das ja nicht). Meine Frage ist aber, wie ich den "Schalter" in einen Stromkreis, z.B. für die Ampelschaltung, einbaue. Welche  Elemete benötoge ich noch in meinem Stromkreis?

Gruß

Martin


----------



## sharp_freak (24. Januar 2007)

Hi!

Siehe Anhang da ist alles eingezeichnet.

Zur 2. Frage: Ich würde einen Treiber verwenden damit du eine höhere Leistung schalten kannst.


fg Markus


----------

